# SCN Chloroplast Liners



## PastelRat (Jul 28, 2016)

I was looking at buying a SCN, and want to use some sort of bedding it it. Does anyone have a guide on how to make chloroplast cage liners to hold bedding/aspen? Where you have sheets of it partially lining the bottom of the cage?

Also I see a lot of people using aspen. Where are some good places to buy that's not overly expensive?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I buy aspen at tractor supply. It is a huge bag for like $10

I've used coroplast and it can work very well but if you have chewers it can be a problem. I also find you will need to replace them ever so often.

It is simple to make just measure out the size you want for each section. Cut them out. You can use zipties or nuts/bolts to connect them. They need to sit nice and flush again the bottom of the bars to make sure nothing gets out. You want it so they sit between the cage bars and the pan inside.

You can also use plexiglass. There are guides on youtube showing.


----------

